# Changing spark plugs



## dman0169 (Apr 30, 2007)

So I've got a little issue where on first start up, my car idles at 400 then dies. By the 2nd or 3rd startup, it gets going no problem. I'm getting a CAS code from the ECU but I'm changing my plugs and wires first because I don't want to get a whole distributor. My question is this: How the hell do you guys change your plugs? I've worked on an Integra and that is damn easy...just pop off the valve cover and boom. This car has them all tucked away and it seems like on the driver side, I have to remove the Idle-up Solenoid valve and even the throttle body to get some decent access. Any recommendations?

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## brodymulry (Sep 16, 2007)

dman0169 said:


> So I've got a little issue where on first start up, my car idles at 400 then dies. By the 2nd or 3rd startup, it gets going no problem. I'm getting a CAS code from the ECU but I'm changing my plugs and wires first because I don't want to get a whole distributor. My question is this: How the hell do you guys change your plugs? I've worked on an Integra and that is damn easy...just pop off the valve cover and boom. This car has them all tucked away and it seems like on the driver side, I have to remove the Idle-up Solenoid valve and even the throttle body to get some decent access. Any recommendations?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dan


Dan,

Yeah i know what you mean! Cleaned my '85 NA plugs today too.

You can do it with a standard extension (15 centimeters or so) peice on a Sidchrome Ratchet, with the plug remover socket. Its a bit tricky though.
However, Cylinder #6 is a complete PAIN. You need to move the accelerator/throttle cable out of the way.

Getting them out is fine, putting them back in is a....mmmm.
I've found, use a bit of electrical tape and tape around the socket for the spark plug. Then the spark plug fits more sunggly into the socket.
Then sorta.. jedi the damn spark plug in.
Use the extension with your fingers, so you can feel when the plug goes in, and you can also feel if you try to crossthread. Then rachet, and then torque wrench.

Its not easy though.. Uber pokey and frustating :\


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

WOW! Way to resurrect an old thread.

BTW: There is a spark plug removal tool in the trunk of the car. Instructions for using it are in the owners manual. That is, if you still have them. The tool is almost always there unless a previous owner was a complete moron.


----------



## brodymulry (Sep 16, 2007)

AZ-ZBum said:


> WOW! Way to resurrect an old thread.
> 
> BTW: There is a spark plug removal tool in the trunk of the car. Instructions for using it are in the owners manual. That is, if you still have them. The tool is almost always there unless a previous owner was a complete moron.


Why thank you 

Well mein auto didnt have that nifty spark plug removal tool.. so I'm going with your sugestion, that the owner was a moron.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I just used a a U-joint fitting and 2 lengths of extension bar, one 3" and one 5" as I recall. Didn't have to remove a single item from the manifold area to pull all 6 plugs. Now, yes, it was very tight, but it can be done.


----------

